# AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

*AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

*AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips, Nvidia 0*
​AMD kann erneut Schampus öffnen, denn ihnen ist es gelungen,über 2 Millionen Radeon 5000-Serie DirectX 11-Chips zu verschiffen, seid dem sie vor drei Monaten den Cypress ins Leben gerufen hatten. In der Mitte von Dezember waren es noch rund 800.000 geschätzte Einheiten.

Nach der Überwindung der lähmenden Verfügbarkeitsprobleme, ist es AMD offenbar gelungen, über eine Million weitere Chips allein in den letzten 4 Wochen zu verschiffen. 

AMD Senior Vice President und General Manager Products Group, sagte Rick Bergman gegenüber, dass das Ergebnis mehr als zufriedenstellend sei und unterstreicht hierbei die Genialität und Innovation in der Evergreen-Serie. 
Er unterstrich auch die Tatsache, dass Nvidia etliche Ziele der Fermi-Architektur verfehlt hat.

AMD hat derzeit fünf DirectX-11-Karten zu bieten, mit mehr als einem Dutzend Mobil-und Low-End-Chips. AMD hatte heute auch auf der CES ihre komplette mobile Serie der DirectX-11-Grafikkarten vorgestellt. Nvidia hat bis dato keine einzige, und es wird wahrscheinlich noch keine für die nächsten acht bis zehn Wochen geben, wenn nicht noch länger.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

find ich gut,

respekt an amd an dieser stelle!
ich hoffe aber trotzdem das nvidia auch bald in die puschen kommt.

mfg


----------



## klefreak (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

hoffentlich sind die karten dann günstig zu haben, wenn ich in den semesterferien wieder zeit zum gamen habe


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Wieder mal Respekt, AMD.
Bei NVidia dauerts leider noch, bis man was in die Hände bekommt.


----------



## LastSamuraj (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Oh man, mich würde nur zu gerne interessieren, ob AMD eine 5890 mit 2GB auf einer Platine Version raus bringt und wenn ja, dann wann  

Das wäre für mich die perfekte Lösung für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre 

AMD 

Waldi


----------



## kalkone (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

oha sauberne sache!
jetzt gehts ans geld gewinnen


----------



## tm0975 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten. Sicherlich auch, weil AMD's Vorsprung zz sehr deutlich ist. Dazu paßt acuh folgende Nachricht:

Grüne Radeon HD 5750: Kabel ab! - News Hartware.net


----------



## WORIX95 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Finde ich super, dass es bei AMD voran geht.

Hoffentlich zieht nVidia bald nach damit die Preise sinken.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

~1,2Mio in nicht mal einem Monat ist echt mal ne Hausmarke 

Respekt AMD/ATI !


----------



## Low (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Klasse Zahlen, Respekt !

Die HD5800 verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot habe ich heute festgestellt, als ich mit ein paar Freunden gesprochen haben. Viele haben sich die HD5850 bestellt.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

GZ an ATI! Ich möchte nv trotzdem mal mit ner ehrlichen Antwort hören ob sie das so geplant/gewusst haben und wenn nicht, was schief gelaufen ist...


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich hätte auch gerne eine, so ist es ja nicht  Langsam scheint sich die Situation ja zu entspannen. Wollen wirs hoffen.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich frage mich wo die ihre 2 Mio Chips hingeschickt haben, richtig gut verfügbar sind die Karten noch immer nicht.^^


----------



## seti (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

tja zu uns sind die wohl nicht gekommen  die 5870 ist leider immer noch net wirklich verfügbar.
aber wird schon werden.
ich brauch auch noch eine 

greetz


----------



## chronic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

hoffentlich ändert sich das mit der verfügbarkeit in den nächsten paar tagen habe ab nächste woche Urlaub und dann könnte ich endlich mal meinen pc vernünftig nutzen wenn ich eine 5870 bekäme !!


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich seh auch nicht ein, mich in die Liste der Vorbesteller einzureihen, die Preise steigen ja eher momentan. Wenn die ab Lager (ausreichend) verfügbar sind wird zugegriffen.


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

die zahlen wollen mir doch gefallen. ich gönns amd/ati wirklich. wenigstens kommt von denen noch was neues und nich nur rebranding, aber das ist n anderes thema.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

JA!
Es scheint jetzt viel mehr DX11 Chips zu geben, wenn es AMD gelungen ist soviele auszuliefern.
Go AMD, Go! Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass Fermi zu spät kommt...


----------



## jojo0077 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Ich seh auch nicht ein, mich in die Liste der Vorbesteller einzureihen, die Preise steigen ja eher momentan. Wenn die ab Lager (ausreichend) verfügbar sind wird zugegriffen.



Vorbestellen ist nicht nötig!
Es sind zur Zeit genug Karten verfügbar. Eine sofort lieferbare 5850 bekommt man für ~300€ und eine sofort lieferbare 5870 für ~400€. Da reicht ein Blick auf Alternate. Andere Shops werden wohl billiger sein.


----------



## PontifexM (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

voll die propaganda hier 

immer wieder nett


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

@PontifexM:

Nachdenken und erst dann Müll von sich geben. 2 Millionen DX11-Chips machen einen einzelnen nicht besser. Ich kann hier nirgends versteckte Werbung erkennen.


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Vorbestellen ist nicht nötig!
> Es sind zur Zeit genug Karten verfügbar. Eine sofort lieferbare 5850 bekommt man für ~300€ und eine sofort lieferbare 5870 für ~400€. Da reicht ein Blick auf Alternate. Andere Shops werden wohl billiger sein.



Wer so doof ist ist selber schuld oder hats nötig. UVP für ne 5850 ist 230€, und bevor es dort nicht wieder hingeht warte ich.


----------



## PontifexM (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> @PontifexM:
> 
> Nachdenken und erst dann Müll von sich geben. 2 Millionen DX11-Chips machen einen einzelnen nicht besser. Ich kann hier nirgends versteckte Werbung erkennen.


 
du mich auch froindchen 

diese "news" bringts es einfach nicht, ausser den atifanboys zum jubelieren bringen.
und das es gleich mal klar ist, mir ist es bumms was für ne karte in meinem rechner steckt so lange sie ordentlich läuft.

und ich werde mir von dir mit sicherheit nicht sagen lassen was ich wann und wie zu sagen habe


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich denke mal, dass Nvidia mit Fermi (eig. jetz schon) kräftig auf die Schnauze fliegen wird. Selbst wenn der Hyper-Mega-Schnell ist, sind schon einige Kunden zu Ati gewechselt. Ich vermute schon, dass Ati mit der nächsten Generation kommt, bis NV mal Fermi rausbringt.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



PontifexM schrieb:


> du mich auch froindchen
> 
> diese "news" bringts es einfach nicht, ausser den atifanboys zum jubelieren bringen.



Vielleicht siehst Du das alles ein bisschen Kleinkariert. Wenn da stehen würde, Nvidia hätte soviel verkauft, wäre dein Post genauso sinnlos zu interpretieren. 
Im übrigen, das ist eine übersetzte News von Fudzilla, sind die deshalb auch Fanboys  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wo die ihre 2 Mio Chips hingeschickt haben, richtig gut verfügbar sind die Karten noch immer nicht.^^


An die einzelnen Kartenhersteller sicherlich. 

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Nvidia mit Fermi (eig. jetz schon) kräftig auf die Schnauze fliegen wird. Selbst wenn der Hyper-Mega-Schnell ist, sind schon einige Kunden zu Ati gewechselt. Ich vermute schon, dass Ati mit der nächsten Generation kommt, bis NV mal Fermi rausbringt.


 
immer her damit ,uns als kunde kann doch das nur recht sein.
dann geht es nur noch über den preis,und das freut uns doch alle.

Explosiv

was sinnlos erscheint was nicht ,nun posts die hier stehn kann man echt als sinnlos ansehn .nur weil ich kritisch bin aber noch lange nicht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Dann wüsste ich aber gerne, wo diese News "sinnlos" sind.


----------



## PontifexM (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

solange es dem endkunden nix einbringt seh ich es rein subjektiv für sinnlos an,oder darf ich meine meinung hier nicht mehr kundtun ?


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Naja, das ist ja hier eine Newssektion, die über alle Hardwarebelange informiert und nicht nur über die der Endkunden. 

MfG


----------



## eMMelol (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



PontifexM schrieb:


> solange es dem endkunden nix einbringt seh ich es rein subjektiv für sinnlos an,oder darf ich meine meinung hier nicht mehr kundtun ?


 
Kann dich da schon ein wenig verstehen, als ganz sinnlos empfinde ich diese News jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt aber wunderschön reißerrisch formuliert. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

was sind schon 2 millionen chips ,wenn 20 Millionen kunden karten kaufen wollen .

mich innteresiert eher wann der preiskampf beginnt ,und die preise nach unten gehen .

die shops haben sich doch dumm und dämlich geld verdient 

wo es zum ersten mal den 5850 /5870 gab haben die 200 euro/330 euro gekostet.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wo es zum ersten mal den 5850 /5870 gab haben die 200 euro/330 euro gekostet.




Ganz genau...ich hab eine HD5850 bei ebay für 195 euro ersteigert(NEU).


Man muss schnell zuschlagen...meiner Meinung nach haben zuviele einfach zu lange gewartet und heulen jetz rum, weil se keine bekommen haben bzw keine bekommen.


----------



## Sight (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Du Glückspilz, das ist ja ein Hammer Preis!


----------



## Argead (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich warte ja noch darauf, dass Saphire ne 5850 Vapor-x rausbringt, mal sehen wann das geschieht.

Naja wenigstens fallen die Preise dann in absehbarer Zeit wenn sie schon so viele produzieren können


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



PontifexM schrieb:


> du mich auch froindchen


Reigenspieler nicht froindchen...



PontifexM schrieb:


> und ich werde mir von dir mit sicherheit nicht sagen lassen was ich wann und wie zu sagen habe


Alles andere wäre auch nicht mehr normal 

Zum inhaltsreicheren Teil deines Posts:


PontifexM schrieb:


> diese "news" bringts es einfach nicht, ausser den atifanboys zum jubelieren bringen.
> und das es gleich mal klar ist, mir ist es bumms was für ne karte in meinem rechner steckt so lange sie ordentlich läuft.


Nein? Die News lässt doch darauf schließen, dass sich im Laufe dieses Monats eine bessere Verfügbarkeit einstellt. Darüber freut sich doch der ein oder andere. Klick doch einfach nich auf den Artikel. Die Überschrift verrät ja schon alles  ...

Für meinen Teil danke ich Explosiv für die News, da ich mich auch für den Hintergrund interessiere. --> Danke Explosiv!


----------



## Ryokage (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Ich finde die News auch gut und dass so viele Leute ihren Comment dazu abgeben liegt einfach daran, dass viele endlich auf die Chance warten so eine Karte zu bekommen (natürlich zu nem vernünftigen Preis)
Ich für meinen Teil will auch eine 5870 und würde mich sogar freudig über das Erscheinen der Fermi Karten äußern, allein weil das bedeutet das sich der Markt wieder einpegelt.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, 2Mio Chips sind wirklich nicht viel, gesehen auf den weltweiten Markt. Ich hoffe deshalb das ATI seine Produktion noch weiter steigern kann, oder wenigstens auf einem hohen Niveau hält, dann kommen vielleicht auch endlich mal mehr Karten mit Spec Änderungen, bisher ist da ja nur die Vapor-X zu haben und das zu unverschämten Preisen.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Danke Explosiv!



Gern geschehen  ,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## sahvg (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Die News kommt mir so bekannt vor *g*   Schön für Amd/Ati!


----------



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

@*sahvg*

Öhm, sehe ich grad doppelt oder ist das da nicht mein Avatar den Du da verwendest   ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## KOF328 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

ich merk nix von den so viel produzierten chips, ich hab nix abbekommen
ich hoffe das ändert sich bald

Ansonsten alles gute an ati, onwohl ich eigentlich nvidia mehr mag aber die haben mich für dieses jahr enttäuscht :/


----------



## MARIIIO (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Was ich krass finde: AMD könnte bestimmt auch die 10fache Menge an Chips absetzen, wenn sie welche hätten. Hoffe mal die Chipschmieden laufen mit 24-Stunden-Schichten. Möchte nämlich auch eine HD5870, aber solange die über der UVP liegt, sehe ich das dann doch nicht ein


----------



## tm0975 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Vorbestellen ist nicht nötig!
> Es sind zur Zeit genug Karten verfügbar. Eine sofort lieferbare 5850 bekommt man für ~300€ und eine sofort lieferbare 5870 für ~400€. Da reicht ein Blick auf Alternate. Andere Shops werden wohl billiger sein.



Die 5870 gibts ab 338 € lieferbar! (bora)

PowerColor AX5870 1GBD5-MDH, Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (A87F-TI4) - Preisvergleich (Deutschland) - ComputerBase

Gestern gabs für 239 ne 5850, wo und das Model hab ich nicht im Kopf, da nicht in der Preissuche gelistet. Einfach mal bissl suchen dann klappt das schon. ich rede selbstverständlich von lieferbar!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Geownt würde ich meinen


----------



## sahvg (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Explosiv schrieb:


> @*sahvg*
> 
> Öhm, sehe ich grad doppelt oder ist das da nicht mein Avatar den Du da verwendest   ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
Danke nochmal für den neuen Avatar


----------



## KOF328 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Die 5870 gibts ab 338 € lieferbar! (bora)
> 
> PowerColor AX5870 1GBD5-MDH, Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (A87F-TI4) - Preisvergleich (Deutschland) - ComputerBase
> 
> Gestern gabs für 239 ne 5850, wo und das Model hab ich nicht im Kopf, da nicht in der Preissuche gelistet. Einfach mal bissl suchen dann klappt das schon. ich rede selbstverständlich von lieferbar!



ich war grad voll begeistert aber dann draufgeklickt die kostet 375€ O.o vllt dein cache?!


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Sieht schlecht aus für Nvidia  denn alle steigen auf die HD5xxx serie um und Nvidia macht nichts als scherze.


----------



## Zerebo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Einfach noch ne Woche oder zwei warten.Es werden mittlerweile immer mehr Shops die die Karten haben.Dann sind die Preise sicher wieder bei der UVP.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

hoffentlich ! Weisß einer was denn der vorgesehene preis war ? also so um die 350 € oder ?


----------



## tm0975 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



KOF328 schrieb:


> ich war grad voll begeistert aber dann draufgeklickt die kostet 375€ O.o vllt dein cache?!



Hier ein Link für ne Sapphire *5870 für 329 € lieferbar*:

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (21161-00-54R) Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (21161-00-54R)

sind doch 329,90^^ Angebotsgültigkeit noch 11 Stunden!


----------



## caty60 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



Low schrieb:


> Klasse Zahlen, Respekt !
> 
> Die HD5800 verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot habe ich heute festgestellt, als ich mit ein paar Freunden gesprochen haben. Viele haben sich die HD5850 bestellt.



Interessant..habe gerade die 5850 über heise online gegoogelt(kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit).....(Ergebnis = 0).Die gibt es faktisch nicht zu kaufen.Also wo haben Deine Freunde denn bestellt und wie lange gedenken die denn darauf zu warten???lächerlich


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Wenn man nicht googlen kann...^^

Bei Geizhals sind knapp 50 Stk verfügbar. Die 5870 ist knapp 70 mal verfügbar.

MfG


----------



## tm0975 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*



caty60 schrieb:


> Interessant..habe gerade die 5850 über heise online gegoogelt(kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit).....(Ergebnis = 0).Die gibt es faktisch nicht zu kaufen.Also wo haben Deine Freunde denn bestellt und wie lange gedenken die denn darauf zu warten???lächerlich



lächerlich war auch mein gedanke, also ich mir gerade einen überblick über deine recherchefähigkeiten machen durfte...

Die Verfügbarkeit ist mittlerweile *GUT*.


----------



## belle (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Solche Nachrichten hört man doch gerne (endlich mal von AMD).


----------



## MARIIIO (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: AMD verschifft über 2 Millionen DX11-Chips*

Die Verfügbarkeit der 5870 war doch die ganze Zeit über gegeben: Im Geizhals-Preisvergleich gab es einen shop, der eine 5870 eigentlich durchgängig für knapp unter 500€ im angebot hatte ^^

Breite Verfügbarkeit ist eine Sache, der Preis ne andere  Zumindest, solange sie noch über der UVP liegen!!!!


----------

